# Should I get it, nissan 350z body with transmission



## dvd7227 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey guys,

I found a nice looking car but as I kept searching for other users who have done this model I don't find anything.

The car is a Nissan 350z 05, it's a 6 speed the engine is messed up but everything else works he's offering it to me for 2,500

I tried looking for adapter plates but I found nothing also,

I'm a beginner but I'm really good with electronics, should I hold off and wait for another sale, the person is somewhat rude though so that's why I'm holding off and asking for advice from you guys the experts.


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

I haven't heard of anyone doing a 350Z but they are pretty neat cars. And that seems like a pretty good price. I know I would be upset if I was having to sell my car and getting so little for it. It looks like that car would sell for $15 to $20k if it was in good running condition. His rudeness while not defensible is understandable in the context of the loss of value and the fact that he probably broke it.

The thing about a conversion is that you will be living with the car for many years. If it is not appropriate for your situation then it is not a good choice. You may find that if there is no off the shelf adapter this is not the project for you. You may also find that the transmission they used in this car is the same as in a common car and that an adapter does exist. This will take research.

Best Wishes!


----------



## dvd7227 (Oct 9, 2013)

dougingraham said:


> I haven't heard of anyone doing a 350Z but they are pretty neat cars. And that seems like a pretty good price. I know I would be upset if I was having to sell my car and getting so little for it. It looks like that car would sell for $15 to $20k if it was in good running condition. His rudeness while not defensible is understandable in the context of the loss of value and the fact that he probably broke it.
> 
> The thing about a conversion is that you will be living with the car for many years. If it is not appropriate for your situation then it is not a good choice. You may find that if there is no off the shelf adapter this is not the project for you. You may also find that the transmission they used in this car is the same as in a common car and that an adapter does exist. This will take research.
> 
> Best Wishes!


Thanks Doug for the reply,

Yeah the only thing that worries me is the adapter plate I checked on those sites you mentioned a while back. evolveelectronics and evwest, I'll have to keep digging.


----------



## elevatorguy (Jul 26, 2007)

You may want to check canev.com, they have some Nissan adapters and they set me up for my mazda with a nice adapter


----------



## dvd7227 (Oct 9, 2013)

elevatorguy said:


> You may want to check canev.com, they have some Nissan adapters and they set me up for my mazda with a nice adapter


Thanks elevatorguy, I'll check that up


----------



## crackerjackz (Jun 26, 2009)

Nissan z cars are good cnversion vehicules ... The old gas tank area behind the seats is a freat place to stuff the batteries ... I always wished of converting my 300 zx but 2 seaters with 3 kids and a wife = no good lol


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

There are some decent looking "flood" victims leafs on ebay, low ball the heck out of the ideot and you might get an EV ready car with a bad dash but potentially usable wiring.


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

Making your own adaptor and coupler isn't all too difficult. There are a few threads on here you can find on how to do it. you could also find a local machine shop to do it for you.

A lack of off the shelf adapter plate and coupler shouldn't be a reason not to convert a car that you want to convert. as an FYI the 350z was my second choice doner after my RX8 - which is a similar size and weight.

Damien Maguire posted some videos on youtube of how he built an adaptor plate.

Part 1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAa6hwKy1xQ

Part 2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oiZZWdsaZGU

His channel:

https://www.youtube.com/user/pooey1911/videos

Out of interest, what are your intended goals? (range and performance?) and your budget?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

The 350z should make a nice donor.

Regarding the earlier comment about flood cars, do not ever buy a flood car to restore/use, especially an electric one, they may look great on the outside and seem tempting, but are only good for donor panels (after washing them out and drying carefully) all bearings on mechanical parts will be ruined, all electrical equipment and ecu's will be destroyed  If an electric car, the battery will be destroyed.

You might get lucky if it's a fresh water flood car with only very shallow immersion for a short time, but better not to risk it.


----------



## dvd7227 (Oct 9, 2013)

crackerjackz said:


> Nissan z cars are good cnversion vehicules ... The old gas tank area behind the seats is a freat place to stuff the batteries ... I always wished of converting my 300 zx but 2 seaters with 3 kids and a wife = no good lol


Yeah I can definitely understand your situation jack, I'm just a single college student and my mazda protege is giving me problems every few months, I always found electric cars very reliable and plug and go is always a good option. I'll have to look at the schematics or a manual with how many batteries I can fit in that tank area your mentioning.

Thanks for your input man 



rmay635703 said:


> There are some decent looking "flood" victims leafs on ebay, low ball the heck out of the ideot and you might get an EV ready car with a bad dash but potentially usable wiring.


Yeah the guy told me he has a lot of cars with engine problems, I asked him more info and he kept telling me he has a car lot and gets messed up cars all the time. I'll negotiate with him I'll pull my dominican tactics but than I'll be more worried if the car's condition will be good enough for the conversion.

Thanks for the heads up though man 



skooler said:


> Making your own adaptor and coupler isn't all too difficult. There are a few threads on here you can find on how to do it. you could also find a local machine shop to do it for you.
> 
> A lack of off the shelf adapter plate and coupler shouldn't be a reason not to convert a car that you want to convert. as an FYI the 350z was my second choice doner after my RX8 - which is a similar size and weight.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike for the great info man this helps a ton,

My range was posted a while back, its not much but I have to hit the highway at certain times because I do tech work.

My commute to work now is 2.5 miles add coming back 5 miles,

My commute going to school is 0.9 miles,

The only thing is that some days my job as a tech requires me to make commute trips that will probably hit the 30 miles back and fourth, (Fixing school's computers)

So work school than go home some days, some other days is work and go home.

The batteries I prefer are Calb LifePo and I seen them on sale already but could'nt opt in right away needed to pay rent 

But I believe I needed about 59 cells 100Ah so I won't run the packs flat every day.

The motor I prefer the DC motor Warp series for simplicity for first build,

and the controller I'm not to sure yet,

The range at least 80 miles, typical 55 mph is fine for estimating

The performance I just wanna hit at least 80 - 90 mph to keep up on highway speeds,

My budget is increased from my last post to 15~18 grand,

And the car I prefer is the 350z.

The charging stations are really close by, I seen evgo and some other ones



favguy said:


> The 350z should make a nice donor.
> 
> Regarding the earlier comment about flood cars, do not ever buy a flood car to restore/use, especially an electric one, they may look great on the outside and seem tempting, but are only good for donor panels (after washing them out and drying carefully) all bearings on mechanical parts will be ruined, all electrical equipment and ecu's will be destroyed  If an electric car, the battery will be destroyed.
> 
> You might get lucky if it's a fresh water flood car with only very shallow immersion for a short time, but better not to risk it.


Thanks favguy for the info, yeah I'll keep checking around I'm sure I'll be able to find someone with a nice donor.

Just need to save up buy everything and starting reading up on some electric conversion books.


----------

